# Play GTA V on 12GB PS3 Console



## furious_gamer (Oct 16, 2013)

Can i play GTA V with this console? It is available for 16k at FK and i am so tempted to buy, but just want to make sure i can play the only game i would like to play with this console.


----------



## iittopper (Oct 16, 2013)

^ GTA 5 require only 8 gb of require install , So you can definitely play it . But Be warned , buying 12gb is not recommended because of several reason  

1) If you get psn plus membership and want to download free game , then you may face problem . For eg infamous 2 was 14gb when it was available for psplus user for free 

2) Not much space for storing music , video , soundtrack  digital games etc .

You can easily get ps3 160 gb for 15k if you search some good store/online store .


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 16, 2013)

Not getting 160GB for 15k, anywhere. even 12GB put me to 16k. If you can find any good deal which i am missing, please post here.

And one more, is it better to get PS4 in few months or get PS3?


----------



## iittopper (Oct 16, 2013)

Well if i were you , i would wait for atleast 1 year for ps4 to establish some good exclusive title . And Even though we are mostly a pc gamer , there are some of the best game in ps3 that we need to experience like 

Last of US ( masterpiece in term of story telling and character development)
Heavy rain ( there is no other game like it , except maybe indigo prophecy)
Infamous series ( best super hero game after batman series )
Journey ( probably the most relaxing game with amazing soundtrack)
Metal gear series ( Solid snake  )
Uncharted series , gow series etc etc . Sony will support ps3 atleast for 2 more year . It has strong lineup for game in 2014 .


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 16, 2013)

I can't stretch my budget above 17k, and all i can find for that price is 12GB version 

Where can i find some good deal for PS3?


----------



## iittopper (Oct 16, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Not getting 160GB for 15k, anywhere. even 12GB put me to 16k. If you can find any good deal which i am missing, please post here.
> 
> And one more, is it better to get PS4 in few months or get PS3?



if you are okay with used console , i see many people selling their ps3 160gb @ erodov/Indianvideogamer/techenclave forum for 10k .


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 16, 2013)

No idiot is replying and pricing their console at 12k+.  Tried already.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 17, 2013)

just get the 12gb version. You can always uninstall a game when wanted.
moreover I doubt you will download any games off PSN.
Not all games install data on the Hard drive in large quantity.
ps3 is a game console, its kind of idiotic to move you videos and music to it when you are short on disk space.


----------



## iittopper (Oct 17, 2013)

Ps3 is not just gaming device, why wouldn't anyone store videos and music ? What about demos, DLC , Or game soundtrack?what about big patches like that of bf3? What about downloading f2p games like killzone 3 or uc3 mp?What about psn game? Cod ghost is available for 4.2k @ retail but it can be purchase digitally for 2.5k, do you think 12gb is enough?


----------



## Gollum (Oct 17, 2013)

iittopper said:


> Ps3 is not just gaming device, why wouldn't anyone store videos and music ? What about demos, DLC , Or game soundtrack?what about big patches like that of bf3? What about downloading f2p games like killzone 3 or uc3 mp?What about psn game? Cod ghost is available for 4.2k @ retail but it can be purchase digitally for 2.5k, do you think 12gb is enough?



depends on everyone's requirement.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 17, 2013)

Still 12 GB is way too low. It may look nice for now but later it would create problem, I would advice to avoid that console.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 17, 2013)

These idiots stopped 160GB version which was retailed around 16k.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 17, 2013)

btw only 9GB or so is usable out of the 12GB


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 17, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> These idiots stopped 160GB version which was retailed around 16k.



Now there are only 500GB and 12 GB version in the first hand market.

You can get 320GB versions in IVG and all.. I had to buy a 500GB version myself for the very same reason.  But believe me, its worht it.. I have played all the must plays excluding GOW (i dint like it) and now playing GTA V. The next in line is AC black flag and Arkham origins


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 17, 2013)

Trying to get 160GB version, 1.5yrs old for 11k from IVG.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 17, 2013)

^^ Great. Even when I was looking for one, I couldn't find a single 160GB. The 16k price was great for it. But Sony stopped manufacturing it.

Then got a 320GB with 3 Months warranty from IVG for 12k.

But as you already said, you won't get it on that price now, mainly because of GTA V.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 17, 2013)

^^ Now, what i am planning is, better to wait for GTA V PC release. People are greedy. Because of GTA V, everybody up their console price at their will.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 17, 2013)

Yeah. That's the case.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 17, 2013)

160GB version for 11k, from Bangalore itself. Will be getting hands on PS3 soon, i guess.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 17, 2013)

looks like you will be able to game again !


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 17, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> 160GB version for 11k, from Bangalore itself. Will be getting hands on PS3 soon, i guess.



Congrats 

Not a bad deal. Enjoy GTA V and other PS3 Exclusives.


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 17, 2013)

enjoy man. Just got xbox360 for GTA V happy gaming. 
Congo...


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 17, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> enjoy man. Just got xbox360 for GTA V happy gaming.
> Congo...



Are you even reading the posts. I am getting PS3.... not XBox. Since PS3 have lot of good things compared to XBox.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 17, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Are you even reading the posts. I am getting PS3.... not XBox. Since PS3 have lot of good things compared to XBox.



C'mon we don't need another XBox Vs PS3 thread. He just said he too got a console (which is not PS3, it's XBox) for GTA V (He's also tempted for GTA V just like you )

It's simple


----------



## Gollum (Oct 17, 2013)

man im bored of playing alone. are you guys coming online this weekend or not?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 18, 2013)

Gollum said:


> man im bored of playing alone. are you guys coming online this weekend or not?



GTAO's all fine and working?


----------



## Gollum (Oct 18, 2013)

Online is fine now. I have reached level 11 of bad ass.
I also stole an airplane and helicopter hahahahah


----------



## funskar (Oct 18, 2013)

Gollum said:


> Online is fine now. I have reached level 11 of bad ass.
> I also stole an airplane and helicopter hahahahah



I m flying that airplane n will land it with ron in the morning


----------



## Gollum (Oct 18, 2013)

funskar said:


> I m flying that airplane n will land it with ron in the morning



we should join forces and take out planes together


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 18, 2013)

Gollum said:


> we should join forces and take out planes together



@Gollum I'll play tomorrow. Please share your Gtalk ID / Facebook. Or please share the time from when you'll be playing. I'll be there from the evening. (Around 7-8 PM to 11 PM / 2AM)


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 18, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Are you even reading the posts. I am getting PS3.... not XBox. Since PS3 have lot of good things compared to XBox.



chlillx man i was saying abt me and i already had PS3 (now it is dead) so i got xbox for GTA and Some other exclusives so.....

anyway congrats for your purchase


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 18, 2013)

^^ It is not purchased yet. Deal is going on. Will get it only by next month.


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 18, 2013)

^^^ Oh all the very best  for the deal then.


----------



## HE-MAN (Oct 18, 2013)

if you are buying used console just make sure its under warranty then its okay to buy


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 18, 2013)

^^ It is more than 1.5yrs old and so no warranty, but it is in same city. So i will go check it myself and will buy it.


----------

